
Show HN: pgmongo - Drop-in replacement for MongoDB using Postgres - thomas4019
https://github.com/thomas4019/pgmongo
======
overcast
I can certainly appreciate the work involved here, but I am adding this to my
running list as a sign of the apocalypse. I'm assuming this is for people
migrating a code base from Mongo to Postgres, but they'll still need to
migrate the data as well. At that point, is there really a reason to keep
developers writing fake mongo queries?

~~~
mifreewil
Yeah, would love to hear what the actual use cases are in-mind here. The
closest thing I can think of is a high-growth startup that realizes they
really need to get off MongoDB and get strong transactional support, so does
this thing even support transactions? But again, you still need to migrate
data, so probably will be best to just migrate directly to a pg driver.

~~~
thomas4019
Author here. I like the Mongo query interface so I originally wrote some of
the conversion code for my API framework called expressa. Then I created this
project largely to see if it were possible. I'm not really sure how this will
be useful. Migrating data should be relatively easy with Mongo's
db.copyDatabase() since it thinks it's just copying from one Mongo to another.

------
minhoryang
It would be so cool if replica set works with this!!! I'll look into it!

------
sbr464
Nice work, will review.

